# Soggy Make a wish car show Reese MI .



## alleyyooper (Sep 5, 2018)

Started sprinkling about 2 miles before we arrived. Had just got parked and it csme down in Buckets for a bit. Cleared off so I was able to make it around with the camera for a few shots before the show was called due to another storm on the radar of some ones phone.



























. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 5, 2018)

Al


----------

